# Schneebruch Altmühltal - Riedenburg



## michlbike (3. März 2019)

Servus zusammen,

plane diese Woche mal einen Besuch in und um Riedenburg mit dem MTB. Wie sieht es denn in dieser Gegend mit Schneebruch und umgefallenen Bäumen auf den einschlägigen Trails aus. Würde ungern ne Dreiviertel Stunde anfahren und dann viel Tragen / Schieben müssen. Danke für die Info schonmal

VG


----------



## Lenka K. (4. März 2019)

Berichte dann bitte! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (10. April 2019)

War inzwischen jemand dort?


----------



## Lenka K. (13. April 2019)

Hmmm, wenn ich mir diese Schneehöhendaten für Gelbelsee anschaue, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass im Altmühltal Schneebruch irgendwie relevant wäre.

Übrigens auch im Ebersberger Forst nicht, obwohl es im Südbayern auch im Flachland viel mehr Schnee gab.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. April 2019)

Ich hab' mich erbarmt: rund um Riedenburg gibt's kaum Hindernisse, auf meiner Tour -- meist auf dem APW verlaufend -- lagen nur 2 Bäume quer, die keine ernsthaften Probleme verursachten. Allerdings liegt deutlich mehr Geäst auf dem Boden als sonst, daher aufpassen bei den Abfahrten!


----------



## sommerfrische (22. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich erbarmt: rund um Riedenburg gibt's kaum Hindernisse, auf meiner Tour -- meist auf dem APW verlaufend -- lagen nur 2 Bäume quer, die keine ernsthaften Probleme verursachten. Allerdings liegt deutlich mehr Geäst auf dem Boden als sonst, daher aufpassen bei den Abfahrten!


Und - wie fährt sich das neue Rad?


----------



## Lenka K. (23. April 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> wie fährt sich das neue Rad


Ach, noch gar nicht, ich konnte auf die schnelle in MUC keinen extrabreiten Ersatzschlauch auftreiben und nachdem, was ich von der Pannenunsicherheit der original Maxxis Reifen gelesen hab', hab' ich mich mit dem neuen Rad auf die Wacholderheide nicht getraut .

Dafür gab's Steilabfahrten in den Ötztalern .


----------



## sommerfrische (23. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ach, noch gar nicht, ich konnte auf die schnelle in MUC keinen extrabreiten Ersatzschlauch auftreiben und nachdem, was ich von der Pannenunsicherheit der original Maxxis Reifen gelesen hab', hab' ich mich mit dem neuen Rad auf die Wacholderheide nicht getraut .
> 
> Dafür gab's Steilabfahrten in den Ötztalern .


Heißt das, du bist mit Plusbereifung unterwegs? Es gibt so viele begeisterte Plusser mittlerweile, dass ich mir das fürs neue Rad ebenfalls überlege.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. April 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Plusbereifung


Naja, war halt drauf .

Ich werde das testen, aber ich glaube, ich werde eher zu irgendwas gemässigterem als 2.8 wechseln, soll sich halt recht zäh bergauf treten. Und die Felgen sind auch nicht sooo breit, dass sich keine 2.4 oder so montieren liessen.


----------



## sommerfrische (23. April 2019)

Kannst ja mal berichten...


----------



## CC. (23. April 2019)

Rund um Kipfenberg ist alles wie geschleckt.
Dank den Jungs dort.

[OT] Beiseweh: plus size matters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (23. April 2019)

@sommerfrische Mach ich .


----------



## michlbike (24. April 2019)

Ich war gestern auch das erste mal rund um Riedenburg unterwegs ... war richtig Klasse ... und kraxeln über umgefallene Bäume etc. hielt sich auch in Grenzen ...


----------



## Lenka K. (26. April 2019)

APW Eichstätt-Solnhofen auch staubtrocken und ohne Hindernisse.


----------

